# Where to get white gold rings rhodium plated - quickly.



## Carmel (21 Mar 2007)

I need to get my engagement and wedding rings rhodium plated (they are white gold and have gotten very worn). 

I have rung two jewellers and both have said that it can take up to two weeks.
I wouldn't like to be without my rings for that long.

Can anyone recommend somewhere (Dublin, preferably southside) that could do it quicker than that? 


Thanks
C


----------



## Thrifty1 (21 Mar 2007)

Hi Carmel, i dont but would be very interested in this also need to get it done and dont want to be with out my rings.

I dont mean to hijack your post but does anyone know if you have to get the diamond removed for this to be done.
Thanks.


----------



## Purple (21 Mar 2007)

We get parts rhodium plated in work but it's done in America. We have looked for an Irish supplier but have never found one so I suspect the rings are shipped out for the coating.


----------



## Calico (21 Mar 2007)

Is 2 weeks that distressing to be without your rings???


----------



## march_hare (21 Mar 2007)

I'm Cork-based so not much help with Dublin jewellers but I have had mine rhodium plated twice and had them back with in 4 days - i.e. drop off saturday, collect wednesday so I don't know why there is such a delay up there. Best bet might be to ring around or maybe a jeweller you have bought from would oblige more quickly?


----------



## Kiddo (25 Mar 2007)

I got my engagement ring done in Des Byrnes in Batchlors walk...took about 4 days. It was bought there.


----------



## 3dolls (30 Mar 2008)

march_hare, where in Cork did you get the rhodium-plating done? I'd like to get my wedding, engagement and eternity bands done, but have no idea where to go, or how much it would cost...

I know this thread is 12 months old, but here's hoping!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Mar 2008)

Did you ask any of the reputable ones such as Keanes?


----------



## march_hare (31 Mar 2008)

I got them done in Nevilles' Patrick St store which is now closed but they also have a shop on Winthrop st. I dropped my rings in last friday as it happens and they'll be ready by next thursday apparently. Pricey though at €35 a ring -  up a tenner on the last time I had it done. I'll be trying somewhere else the next time. Keanes, Michel and Hilser would also do it I'd say.


----------



## comraid (31 Mar 2008)

Hi

Friend of mine has jewellers in Swords, Co. Dublin - L&J Jewellers ph 01-8404601.
John Dowling is the owner and he repairs all gold and diamond jewellry on the premises. Worth giving him a buzz and he will advise you on time and cost.

Best of luck


----------



## mercman (31 Mar 2008)

Try Lance Grossman Jewelers in Dundrum (opposite the Garda Station). He specialises in repairs and this kind of thing.


----------



## 3dolls (20 Apr 2008)

Took the plunge and got them done thru Neville's in B'pool - they said it'd be €35-40 per item. It took 9 days. They checked the settings on the e-ring (had never had this done, and have it since '95). In the end it was €35 each, and I'm really pleased with the result.


----------

